

More Thoughts on CPU backdoors (2009) - fejr
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2009/06/more-thoughts-on-cpu-backdoors.html

======
mikemoka
link to previous HN story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5850154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5850154)

